# Merit to Signatory



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

what was your cash outlay for the bond? and how do the new rates (total package) compare to what you were paying?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Have not paid the bond yet. It will cost about $3 per hour more for benefits package.But I adjusted my rates with my customers to cover accordingly.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

dawgs said:


> Have not paid the bond yet. It will cost about $3 per hour more for benefits package.But I adjusted my rates with my customers to cover accordingly.


Three bucks an hour more? Heck, why not, at that rate. You'll have a huge temporary service at your beck and call now. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If you have regular men that are good, you have done them a favor. Heck even if you have bad men you did them a favor. But at only a 3.00 increase per hour you were obviously treating them good.


Where are you located in VA?


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

brian john said:


> If you have regular men that are good, you have done them a favor. Heck even if you have bad men you did them a favor. But at only a 3.00 increase per hour you were obviously treating them good.
> 
> 
> Where are you located in VA?


I am in Hampton Roads area. I called a meeting prior to the decision with my regular crew, and the BA, and discussed it with them, and let them vote on the decision. Ive always tried to treat my men well, and they do the same for me.


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------

